# Rezension: Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro 250Ohm



## Stryke7 (31. Juli 2012)

Guten Tag zusammen,

heute kam nach unglaublich kurzer Lieferzeit von anderthalb Tagen schon mein neuester Kopfhörer, ein Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro. Da meine beiden letzten Sennheiser leider den Geist aufgegeben haben (einer fällt aus Altersschwäche auseinander, der andere hatte leider einen kleinen Unfall ...), wollte ich für zuhause doch mal wieder etwas besseres, als meinen Sony XB700.

Etwas informiert, und recht bald viel die Wahl auf den Beyerdynamic.


Verpackung und Zubehör:

Der Karton des Beyerdynamic ist schlicht und hübsch, alle nötigen Daten sowie alle verwandten Modelle (!) sind verzeichnet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Intern sieht es ebenfalls schlicht aus.Der Kopfhörer liegt per Halterung etwas schief im Karton, das Spiralkabel ist in eine Tüte verpackt, auf den Stecker ist der verschraubte Adapter aufgesetzt. Desweiteren gibt es einen Informationszettel, der im Grunde den Aufdruck des Kartons wiederholt, und einen Garantieschein. Das wars.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An dieser Stelle kann man sich vielleicht fragen, warum bei dem Preis nicht eine kleine Tasche oder ähnliches mitgeliefert werden, aber im Grunde vermisst man auch nichts, (hat schon jemals jemand die Transporttasche seiner großen Kopfhörer benutzt?), und es produziert immerhin keine Unmengen an Müll.


Äußerer Eindruck und Haptik:

Der Kopfhörer wirkt sehr solide und wertig, alles ist fest verarbeitet und stabil.

Das Kabel ist fest am linken Hörer befestigt und mit einem dicken Knickschutz versehen. Das Hörer-Gehäuse ist aus ziemlich dickem, festem Kunststoff, und wirkt unzerstörbar   Die Ohrpolster sind ausgut gepolstert und mit einem angenehmen Stoffbezug überzogen.  Die Hörer können an einer horizontalen Achse etwas gekippt werden, und sind dort ebenfalls sehr stabil an eine Alu-Halterung geschraubt.  Diese endet mit verstellbarer Länge im Bügel.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu der Längenverstellung sollte man sagen, dass sie zwar prinzpiell Raster-Punkte hat, jedoch so angenehm schwergängig ist, dass diese überflüssig sind. Sie ist fest, und wird wohl nie von allein verrutschen, lässt sich aber trotzdem problemlos bewegen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Bügel hat seine Ausgangsposition so eng, dass die Hörer aufeinander liegen.  Er ist oben mit einem aufknöpfbaren, dicken Lederpolster bezogen. 

Dem vergoldeten Stecker liegt eine ebenfalls vergoldeter Adapter auf die große Klinke bei, welche sich fest verschrauben lässt. Sehr angenehm.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Tragekomfort:

Der Hörer passt nach Einstellung der Länge (bei mir wie gewöhnlich auf ziemlich kleiner Einstellung)  wie angegossen. Die Hörer lassen sich in der Verstellung leicht drehen (wobei nicht klar wird, ob das gewollt ist? ), und passen sich so in allen Achsen perfekt an den Kopf an. Die Größe ist sehr angenehm, sie sind nur unwesentlich kleiner als meine Sony XB700, die ja für ihre riesigen Sofa-Kissen auf den Ohren bekannt sind 

Der Anpressdruck ist fest und der Kopfhörer sitzt auch bei Bewegung sehr gut, wird jedoch noch nicht unangenehm.

Das Kabel ist klasse     Es gibt keine (!!) Kabelgeräusch, und selbst wenn ich daran zupfe, höre ist dies praktisch nicht zu hören.  Es ist fest genug aufgerollt, um nicht durchzuhängen, gibt aber bei Bedarf gut nach. Ob es wirklich bis auf drei Meter dehnt, habe ich noch nicht probiert. Wenn es komplett am Hörer hängt, merkt man das Gewicht, aber es geht noch. 

Der Kopfhörer dämmt sehr gut den Außenschall, er ist wirklich gut geschlossen.  Auch die Reallife-Personen um einen herum hören wenig aus dem Kopfhörer, solange man ihn nicht abnimmt 



Klang:

Kommen wir endlich zu dem, was euch wirklich interessiert 

Ich habe die 250 Ohm Version gekauft, da diese deutlich ausgewogener sein soll.   

Der erste Eindruck:  Der Kopfhörer klingt etwas hohl, stellt aber ansonsten alles recht gut dar.  
Bis auf den hohlen Eindruck, der nach einer Zeit natürlich etwas weg geht, nimmt man alle Frequenzen recht ausgewogen war, es wird alles gut wiedergegeben. Der Bass ist verhalten, aber anwesend, die Mitten sind gut, aber etwas blass, und die Höhen kommen auch ganz gut weg. Angenehm ist vor allem, dass sie auch bei hoher Lautstärke nicht anfangen zu kreischen und in den Ohren zu schmerzen. 

Womit wir beim nächsten Punkt wären:  Die Klangcharakteristik scheint sich mit verschiedenen Lautstärken praktisch nicht zu ändern. 



Nun will man natürlich mal wissen, was er so drauf hat. Meine Asus Xonar DG tut sich tatsächlich etwas schwer, ihn mal zu richtig hohen Lautstärken zu bringen, also ab an den Hifi-Verstärker. Das drei Meter lange Kabel machts möglich 

Bei wirklich sehr hoher Lautstärke klingt der Kopfhörer tatsächlich etwas wärmer. Die Höhen laufen etwas Gefahr, nun doch ein wenig zu kreischen, es hält sich aber noch im ertragbaren Bereich. 

Soweit so gut, kommen wir zum Bass. Obwohl dieser normalerweise eher im Hintergrund bleibt, hat er doch mächtig was drauf. Die Membran arbeitet bis 1Hz, dabei hört man ab 20Hz abwärts jedoch nur noch einige Nebengeräusche davon, ein leichtes Fiepen und ein Schaben aus der Membran  
Bei realistischen Frequenzen stellt man nun fest, dass der Kopfhörer sehr guten Tiefbass und mächtig Druck erzeugen kann. 

Ich habe zum testen einen bunten Mix von Musik verwendet, hier mal ein paar Auszüge daraus:

Crysis 2 Soundtrack: Epilogue, Multiplayer-Menü  
L.v.Beethoven: 5te Symphonie Op.67 Part I & II
Two Steps from Hell: To Glory, Protectors of the Earth, Heart of Courage
Inception Soundtrack: Mombasa, One Simple Idea 
ACDC: Highway to Hell, Hells Bells
Linkin Park: Burn it down, Roads Untraveled
Celldweller: Wings of Icarus
3oh3!: Tapp, Beaumont, Rich Man
Gemini: Blue
The Glitch Mob: Nalepa Monday
Quantum Trost Soundtrack: What keeps you Awake, Time to get Out

...und einige mehr. All diese Musik habe ich in recht guter Qualität, Konvertierungen liegen meist bei 320kbit/s. 

Nachtrag:  *letzter Post*



Fazit:

Der Klang ist leider nicht perfekt, der etwas hohle Klang wie durch eine Röhre bleibt leider ein kleiner Makel. Ansonsten weiß der Beyerdynamic in jeder Frequenz zu überzeugen, das Gesamtbild ist durchaus stimmig und recht ausgeglichen. Am Tragekomfort und an der Verarbeitung lässt sich nichts aussetzen.  Ich werde ihn auf jeden Fall behalten, und er wirkt so, als ob er einige Jahre lang Spaß machen könnte.



Nachtrag (30.12.2012):  Mittlerweile klingen die Kopfhörer ziemlich perfekt. Mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen  Der Klangcharakter ist beinahe analytisch linear, mit minimaler Bassbetonung,  aber bei weitem nicht so wie viele "Mode-Kopfhörer".  

Ich habe sie nach wie vor jeden Tag im Einsatz.  Sie sind robust und haben keinerlei Beschädigung oder Verschleiß erfahren.  Der Tragekomfort ist dem täglichen, stundenlangen Gebraucht angemessen,  sie sitzen perfekt und haben den richtigen Anpressdruck, um weder zu stören noch zu verrutschen.

Ich kann sie uneingeschränkt weiterempfehlen 




Re-Review  zwei Jahre später:

klick mich!


----------



## Quppi (31. Juli 2012)

Zum Thema Klangbild geb ich dir den Tipp den KH einfach mal ne Nacht alleine durchlaufen zu lassen. Klingt verrückt aber so KH brauchen erstmal ne Einlaufzeit. Je länger desto besser.


----------



## Stryke7 (31. Juli 2012)

Quppi schrieb:


> Zum Thema Klangbild geb ich dir den Tipp den KH einfach mal ne Nacht alleine durchlaufen zu lassen. Klingt verrückt aber so KH brauchen erstmal ne Einlaufzeit. Je länger desto besser.


 
ist mir bekannt     nach einiger zeit des spielens, und einer pause um mein gehör zu neutralisieren, ist der hohle klang auch bedeutend schwächer geworden. 

ich kenn das noch von meinem xb700, der nach 2 jahren nun wirklich gut klingt   kaum zu glauben, aber wahr


----------



## PommesmannXXL (31. Juli 2012)

Schön, aber mich wundert dass du dem KH einen "verhaltenen" Bass bescheinigst, dass ist nämlich der übelste Bassbomber


----------



## Mr_Blonde (31. Juli 2012)

Da er von einem Sony XB 700 kommt wundert mich das nicht.

Nette Schilderung Deiner Eindrücke und tolle Fotos übrigens.


----------



## PEG96 (31. Juli 2012)

PommesmannXXL schrieb:
			
		

> Schön, aber mich wundert dass du dem KH einen "verhaltenen" Bass bescheinigst, dass ist nämlich der übelste Bassbomber



Mittlerweile ist das nicht mehr so extrem, die neueren Modellle klingen ausgeglichen.

@TE schön das du dir die Mühe gemacht hast, nett wäre es jedoch, wenn du anhand von konkreten Beispielen den Klang beschreibst.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Frederic


----------



## hydro (31. Juli 2012)

> Mittlerweile ist das nicht mehr so extrem, die neueren Modellle klingen ausgeglichen.


Hast du eine Quelle dazu? Ich fand den DT770 ohnehin immer zu unrecht verrufen. 

Schönes Review. Wie äußert sich der hohle Klang? Könnte mir vorstellen, dass die leiseren metallischen Mitten dir das vermitteln.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (31. Juli 2012)

Naja verrufen würde ich ihn nicht, ich find die Abstimmung ja selber gut (hatte auch den DT-990). Aber er ist halt, wenn man andere Hifi-Kopfhörer als Maßstab nimmt, schon extrem basslastig.


----------



## Stryke7 (31. Juli 2012)

ich denke, dass ich trotz des sony-bassbombers ganz gut höre, und ich würde sagen, dass der bass sich bei den meisten stücken ziemlich im hintergrund hält. aber wie auch beschrieben, wenn man ihm etwas feuer macht kommt da in den tiefen ganz schön mächtiger druck, klingt gut 


edit:
man sollte vielleicht ergänzen, dass der kopfhörer noch neu ist. wenn er halbwegs eingelaufen ist, werde ich nochmal berichten  

aktuell habe ich das gefühl, der bass wird etwas kräfiger, dsa hohle geht ein wenig weg.  allerdings hab ich gerade manchmal ein deutliches klirren ...  könnte auch von ein paar schlechten dateien kommen, und der kopfhörer macht es nur hörbarer   werde ich mal testen.


----------



## Rat Six (31. Juli 2012)

Glaubs uns, der DT770 gehört definitiv zu den bassstarken Kopfhörern, mit zurückhalten ist da nicht viel. Ein DT880 oder AKG K701 sind hier wesentlich zahmer.


----------



## PEG96 (31. Juli 2012)

Quelle ist mooh aus dem HiFi Forum


----------



## Stryke7 (13. August 2012)

So,

mal ein kleiner Nachtrag.

Nach zwei Wochen Belastung hat sich mein Eindruck etwas verändert:

Der Bass ist aus seinem Versteck herausgekommen  Und drückt echt gut auf die Ohren, klingt aber noch gut. Er ist zwar präsent, die anderen Frequenzen werden aber nicht ernsthaft gestört, und es ist auch nicht übertrieben. Er neigt auch nicht gerade zum Übersteuern 

Der hohle Klang ist weg.  Ich weiß nicht, ob sich da auch meine Wahrnehmung etwas angepasst hat, aber ich nehme nun nichts "hohles" mehr war.  

Der Anpressdruck hat ein kleines bisschen nachgelassen (Was ja bei neuen Kopfhörern meistens ist), und hat sich nun auf einem ziemlich perfekten Level stabilisiert. Er hält nach wie vor bombenfest, ist aber nicht unangenehm.


Ich kann mich eigentlich nicht beklagen, er tut sehr gut was man von ihm will.  Einzig das 3m lange, recht dicke Kabel hat einen Nachteil:  Da es komplett am linken Ohr hängt, ist es ganz schön schwer. Ich habe das Problem gelöst, indem ich es auf halber Höhe über die Armlehne meines Stuhls laufen lasse, dann gehts. 


Ich bin noch zufriedener als anfangs, das Klangbild ist prächtig    Man nimmt ihn irgendwann gar nicht mehr bewusst war, weil eben nichts unerwartetes (Klangproblem etc.) auftritt.


----------



## Stryke7 (1. November 2017)

Hier gehts weiter!


----------

